# Splish Splash



## Buckster (Nov 25, 2011)

Hope everyone had a festive Thanksgiving.  I spent the day shooting dripping water mixed with a little milk, and had a blast doing it!    

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.


----------



## mwcfarms (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't believe I missed these. Excellent job.


----------



## bazooka (Nov 25, 2011)

The form on #14 is impressive.


----------



## MTVision (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow! These are amazing! Thanks for all the helpful advice on my thread! I was wondering how to get the crowns!


----------



## Buckster (Nov 25, 2011)

MTVision said:


> Wow! These are amazing!


Much appreciated!  Glad you enjoyed!



MTVision said:


> Thanks for all the helpful advice on my thread! I was wondering how to get the crowns!


Always glad to help!  :thumbup:


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 25, 2011)

Is the color change with lights or coloring in the water?  I think 10 is the winner for me, it's interesting how different they all are, like snow flakes.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 25, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> Is the color change with lights or coloring in the water?  I think 10 is the winner for me, it's interesting how different they all are, like snow flakes.


The color change is due to gels over my strobes.

I used a red gel underneath the setup shooting straight up through a sheet of Plexiglas that a clear glass bowl of water was sitting on with just the flash diffuser holding the gel in place and no other modifier on it.  I used a blue gel overhead through a small softbox (Lumiquest Softbox II) that I moved around to try different amounts of blue light on the crown.  I used various colored gels with a gridded snoot on a third flash to camera left to hit just the splash that pops up, trying aqua, mauve, orange and red.


----------

